# Help in removing Win32:vitro,Win32:junkpoly



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 21, 2009)

My system is infected with Win32:junkpoly a few days back.I use avast home edition with automatic updates and comodo internet security.Comodo doesn't even detect junkpoly virus.
I did a full system scan and then reinstalled my os.Again i started getting junkpoly virus,my control panel and computer management are gone.Then came another virus Win32:vitro,it is just going on a rampage attacking all the exe's in my system,Avast atleast detects them and deletes them,But comodo even detected it,with updates it is showing some malware.

Please help me git rid of these win32:junkpoly,Win32:vitro.


----------



## kartik_extreme (Feb 21, 2009)

If your current AntiVirus solution is not working against the aforesaid viruses then why dont you switch to some other AntiVirus solutions.
Also somehow if you have got the procedure to remove these viruses, than how often would you keep on repairing these viruses.

There are lot of cheap and better options are available these days:
As per toptenreviews.com rankings:
#1 BitDefender Antivirus
#2 Kaspersky Anti-Virus
#3 Webroot Antivirus

Go for Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 as you will most often find it in top three and it is too cheap.
Only 450~500 Rs. for 3 Users for 1 Year.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 21, 2009)

You got a Win32 Vitro, you say? That virus, for your information, was made by the same people who coded the virut series of viruses. That virus was not made by any amateur! They knew what they were writing. Anyhow, *forget* about junkpoly for now. This one requires more attention.
If you've got XP, the following might help:-
The only way I know of getting rid of this virus is trying to rebuild the OS using Backups. Follow the steps provided in the pages you get after you follow the following link:-
No-Reformat, Nondestructive Total-Rebuild Option:*www.informationweek.com/news/windows/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=189400897

This should automatically get rid of the win32 junkpoly.


----------



## mhallesy (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a machine badly infected with this virus. Re-installing Windows using the repair option is of little use since the .exe files associated with other installed software , MS-Office or whatever will remain infected and promptly re-infect all Windows System files when activated. As yet no AV Company seems to have a solution and the only way I have found to get round the problem is to save all documents to a removable drive , reformat the hard drive and do a clean install of Windows followed by a re-installation of all software previously installed on the machine. Just about as big a drag as you can imagine but no alternative as far as I can see. I've been working in computing a long time and this is far and away the worst virus I have ever come across , I'm amazed that Google doesn't have thousands of articles on it by now but it won't be too long before they do appear I suspect.


----------



## mrintech (Feb 24, 2009)

Try scanning with following softwares:

* *www.superantispyware.com/download.html
* *www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/

Make sure that you update the definition files as well go for full scan

else

go for Online Scanning: *mrintech.com/5-best-online-virus-scanners-you-can-use


----------



## mhallesy (Feb 24, 2009)

The problem does not lie with detection or removal of the virus , Avast does a good job of doing this , the snag is that since the majoriy of infected files are Windows executables such as notepad.exe , login.scr  etc. etc. after the AV has executed and deleted infected files the computer will not run ! . Until a REPAIR of infected files without deleting is developed the virus remains an absolute killer.


----------



## metalkapil (Apr 17, 2009)

You can replace all the executable files with original xp(which you have installed in your system),in windows,system32 and all the folders.In fact replace all the *.exe files with your safe boot.ie you have to start computer in safe boot.
and do not run any exe files till full computer scan.


----------

